# iCloud, Mobile Me & Apple ID



## Soseki (11 Juin 2011)

C'est peut-être un peu tôt pour m'inquiéter de la question....mais comme iCloud est déjà en beta & que MacGé teste iOS 5 je me dis qu'il y a peut-être déjà une réponse à mon interrogation 

Comme beaucoup j'imagine j'avais un Apple ID bien avant mon inscription à Mobile Me ; mon compte Itunes etc...(Apple Store, App Store) et tous mes achats sont donc lié à cet identifiant qui est une adresse Gmail depuis des années.....et étant abonné à Mobile Me je possède donc un second Apple ID (qui se crée automatiquement avec le compte MM) que je n'utilise pas.

Pour des raisons pratiques, je voulais à un moment donner fusionner ces deux Apple ID afin que mon compte Mobile Me devienne également mon compte iTunes.....or ceci est impossible.

Etant donné que iCloud va utiliser un Apple ID pour s'identifier....quid des des gens qui comme comme moi ont un Apple ID pour les achats & un autre Mobile Me ? 

Parce que si je veux avoir mes apps & co sur iCloud, je vais être obligé d'utiliser mon ID lié à mon adresse Gmail dans l'état ou sont les choses & du coup je me demande comment se fera la migration de mon compte Mobile Me vers iCloud...vu que le mail d'hier (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/203842/transition-de-mobileme-a-icloud-apple-confirme n'a pas donné beaucoup d'info.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juin 2011)

A priori le passage des comptes mobile.me vers icloud est transparent ( voir e-mail reçu de mobile.me )

_*"Renseignements importants pour les abonnés MobileMe
Cher abonné MobileMe, 

Nous souhaitons vous faire part d'informations importantes au sujet d'iCloud  le service d'Apple dans le nuage, disponible prochainement pour stocker vos contenus et les synchroniser sans fil avec tous vos appareils. Comme iCloud s'intègre avec vos apps de manière transparente, tout se fait automatiquement. Disponible à l'automne, iCloud sera gratuit pour les utilisateurs d'iOS 5 et d'OS X Lion.

Que cela signifie-t-il pour vous en tant qu'abonné MobileMe ?

Une fois inscrit à iCloud, vous pourrez conserver votre adresse électronique MobileMe et faire migrer vos messages, vos contacts, vos calendriers et vos signets vers le nouveau service."*_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

pour le compte itunes... ( moi adresse orange ) quid du problème.... je pense que cela ne va concerner que les nouveaux achats. le reste devant être gérer comme avant....


----------



## McMan (11 Juin 2011)

@Soseki
On est exactement dans la même galère. Un Apple ID en gmail.com et l'autre (du fait d'Apple) en me.com et un compte dev iOS 5 avec donc un iPhone en version 5.
J'ajouterai qu'il est impossible de fusionner 2 Apple ID. Après avoir écluser le net sur cette question, point de salut et même réponse sur le chat MobileMe. Si Apple avait décider de ne pas transformer automatiquement une adresse me.com en Apple ID, on aurait pu faire quelque-chose...
Maintenant, il est possible que certaines choses changent d'ici à cet automne mais j'ai de forts doutes.

Pour résumer:
- Apple ID en me.com vers iCloud = automatique
- Apple ID en gmail.com vers me.com = NO WAY
===> utilisation obligatoire de 2 Apple ID...


----------



## Soseki (11 Juin 2011)

McMan a dit:


> @Soseki
> On est exactement dans la même galère. Un Apple ID en gmail.com et l'autre (du fait d'Apple) en me.com et un compte dev iOS 5 avec donc un iPhone en version 5.
> J'ajouterai qu'il est impossible de fusionner 2 Apple ID. Après avoir écluser le net sur cette question, point de salut et même réponse sur le chat MobileMe. Si Apple avait décider de ne pas transformer automatiquement une adresse me.com en Apple ID, on aurait pu faire quelque-chose...
> Maintenant, il est possible que certaines choses changent d'ici à cet automne mais j'ai de forts doutes.
> ...



Je ne comprends pas très bien...pour le moment iCloud & Mobile Me sont totalement séparés ? On peut s'identifier aux deux dans IOS 5 ?

Mais alors si tu utilises ton Apple ID "Gmail" dans iCloud histoire de retrouver toutes tes apps etc...& qu'en plus tu te log à Mobile Me, tu ne retrouves pas avec Mails, Contacts & Calendriers en doublons (étant donné qu'iCloud reprend ces fonctions de Mobile Me) ?

Je sais bien que pour le moment c'est encore en beta et réservé aux développeurs....m'enfin ça a quand même l'air d'être un joyeux bordel :mouais:

C'est quand même incroyable ces histoires d'Apple ID qu'on ne peut pas modifier ; d'autant que si l'élément liant à iCloud...ça risque de poser pas mal de problèmes aux familles ayant plusieurs iDevices & qui se partagent un compte iTunes histoire de pas avoir à acheter les apps chacun de son côté.


----------



## McMan (12 Juin 2011)

Tu as tout compris.  Mais le plus drôle va rester la petite gymnastique intellectuelle que l'on va devoir faire avec un compte gmail qui a déjà ses mails, calendriers et contacts et qui sera utiliser avec icloud pour synchroniser les mails, calendriers et contacts et rebelotte avec ton compte me.com. Je ne sais pas si tu me suis Pour le moment, je n'ai pas activer la partie icloud dans iOS 5 juste au cas où Après je n'ai peut-être pas tout compris&#128549;


----------



## j-j (14 Juin 2011)

En allant sur myinfo.apple.com  on peut, je pense, changer son Apple ID.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juin 2011)

Ca on le sait, mais fusionner deux Apple ID pour l'instant c'est impossible


----------



## mosaique59 (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Donc si je comprend bien, avec iCloud on pourras utiliser son adresse gmail ?
Les apps, musique, mail, calendrier de gmail seront transférer sur le nuage puis envoyer sur tous ses iBidules et  Mac ?

Et si on a acheter des autres apps avec un autre Apple Id (mobile me) eux ne seront pas transférer dans le nuage car par défaut on aura mis notre adresse gmail ??

Merci 
Bonne journée et Bonne nuit


----------



## Soseki (25 Juin 2011)

Apple a apporté une réponse à la question dans la nouvelle FAQ Mobile ME -> iCloud : http://www.apple.com/mobileme/transition.html



> *If I use different accounts for iTunes and MobileMe, can I merge them into a single account and use it with iCloud?*
> No. You cannot merge two accounts into one. However, you will be able to move your MobileMe account (yourname@me.com) to iCloud and, if you choose, you can continue to use a different iTunes account for store purchases and iTunes in the Cloud.



Donc en gros on migrera vers iCloud avec son Apple ID Mobile Me...et l'on utilisera son ancien Apple ID pour la partie Store ; dans les faits cela fonctionnera...mais bon c'est quand même incroyable qu'Apple se refuse absolument à vouloir fusionner 2 Apple ID, ce qui serait quand même plus pratique.

Là apparemment on devra jongler ad vitam eternam si l'on est un ancien client, merci Apple


----------

